# Black Crown Initiate. 8 string prog metal



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 17, 2013)

A good friend of mine just put out his first EP. I thought I'd share it with you guys. He asks a modest price of $3 which isnt much considering all the work he put into it.

Song of the Crippled Bull | Black Crown Initiate

https://www.facebook.com/BlackCrownInitiate


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jul 17, 2013)

I listened through some more of their stuff. Very cool and promising. Checking out their facebook also turned me onto these guys:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtgBlF5xBiU


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jul 17, 2013)

Hell yea Nickbass' project!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 17, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Hell yea Nickbass' project!




Yup!! I havent had the pleasure of meeting him yet. I was in Nightfire with James and when Andy joined I hung out with him a bit. They are such awesome guys. I'd try out for the other guitar part if ya'll werent all the way in Reading. I could deal with going to West Chester or Kennett or something, but Reading is too far 



NemesisTheory said:


> I listened through some more of their stuff. Very cool and promising. Checking out their facebook also turned me onto these guys:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtgBlF5xBiU



Some more local boys!! They got picked up by Metal Blade not too long ago. Really cool dudes.


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 18, 2013)

This is insanely good!


----------



## TIBrent (Jul 18, 2013)

Bought the record yesterday, it is amazing! Great band


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 26, 2013)

Bumpiddy bump. The reviews are coming in and people love this shit.

Hey! Listen To Black Crown Initiate! - Heavy Blog Is Heavy

NO CLEAN SINGING » BLACK CROWN INITIATE: &#8220;SONG OF THE CRIPPLED BULL&#8221;

The DuckCore 2.0: Black Crown Initiate &#8211; Song Of The Crippled Bull (2013)


----------



## JEngelking (Jul 26, 2013)

This is awesome!


----------



## Rypac (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm really enjoying this. Thanks for sharing man!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 27, 2013)

This is immense. The drum tracks sound pretty good too, I'm assuming they used a drum machine?

Edit: Listened to the whole album and holy tungsten balls this is awesome. Want moar.


----------



## vilk (Jul 27, 2013)

I'd assume so. Usually drummers who can play that well don't appreciate being credited as: ??????????????


----------



## Chuck (Jul 27, 2013)

Damn I dig this


----------



## Vhyle (Jul 27, 2013)

Holy ..... This is awesome.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 28, 2013)

Bumping this. Cannot get enough of that title track.


----------



## Dave_Magos (Jul 28, 2013)

Best $3 bucks I ever spent. I feel compelled to start something on Kickstarter to help these guys pay for Studio time for their Full Length. Absolutely awesome group of musicians.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 28, 2013)

This is really killer


----------



## flaaron (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Chuck (Jul 30, 2013)

Gonna buy it when I get the chance.


----------



## GizmoJunior (Jul 31, 2013)

I was really impressed with this. I gotta buy it.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jul 31, 2013)

8.5/10, would buy again.

sure have been some good hidden gems on bandcamp lately. just got the Fallujah album and loving the new I Valiance track.


----------



## mphsc (Jul 31, 2013)

really dig this. Damn I want a hard copy.


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 1, 2013)

Holy shit, this is amazing. I am definitely buying this!!!!!!!


----------



## vilk (Aug 1, 2013)

I wish I could make music on an 8 string like this freaking dude. The bass and vocals are also incredible. Will buy when I get home.


----------



## crowgwu (Aug 1, 2013)

I could deal with going to West Chester or Kennett or something, but Reading is too far


----------



## skisgaar (Aug 1, 2013)

What a breath of fresh air!


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 1, 2013)

Bought it.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 1, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> I wish I could make music on an 8 string like this freaking dude. The bass and vocals are also incredible. Will buy when I get home.




Dude, the bassist is ....ing awesome.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 1, 2013)

Forgot the link lol


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 1, 2013)

unholy nutsack of Zeus! that is beastiest of beasty. gonna buy the shit out of this.


----------



## New Age Moron (Aug 2, 2013)

Good stuff, I like the funk elements


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 2, 2013)

I didn't see a lot of funk except on like one song, check the others as well. Its just an EP but there is such a diverse sound here, it is very interesting. 

I honestly never dug 8 stringed guitars cause it was too low, but the solos are are quite tasteful and well executed. Haven't bought a death metal record in forever but I just had to buy this. All they need is a real drummer now.


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 2, 2013)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> A good friend of mine just put out his first EP. I thought I'd share it with you guys. He asks a modest price of $3 which isnt much considering all the work he put into it.



Do you know what guitar the dude with the beard is playing? It looks sick.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 2, 2013)

Workhorse said:


> Do you know what guitar the dude with the beard is playing? It looks sick.



I know he has a RG2228 and an Agile Intrepid 8 30" scale.

I'm 99.999% sure he used the 2228 through an Axe-Fx to record.


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 2, 2013)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I know he has a RG2228 and an Agile Intrepid 8 30" scale.
> 
> I'm 99.999% sure he used the 2228 through an Axe-Fx to record.



Good shit. His sound is enormously clear for something self recorded - I absolutely love the tone, plus the guitar solos don't suck and sound super clean so he must be using something good.


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone else as psyched about this group as I am? Haha I have had this on repeat for my third day now.


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 8, 2013)

Metalsucks review. 

Initiate Yourself Into the Black Crown | MetalSucks


----------



## Chuck (Aug 8, 2013)

Well I don't think it was self produced. They worked with Carson Slovak and he did the most recent August Burns Red album.


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (Aug 8, 2013)

Can we get Rudinger on this?


----------



## Severance (Aug 8, 2013)

0.0 this makes me moist...


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 8, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Well I don't think it was self produced. They worked with Carson Slovak and he did the most recent August Burns Red album.



I think he just did the coverwork. You can hit them up on facebook though.


----------



## Workhorse (Aug 12, 2013)

New drummer, can't wait to see these guys live.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 24, 2013)

They found another guitarist. I'm so excited. I cant wait for them to start playing shows.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 27, 2014)

Bamp. Canada, prepare your anus.

Also, after this they are doing another US run with Rivers of Nihil.

I'm going to hang with the singer soon and he is bringing a copy of the new album. I wont show you any, but I'll give a first impression.


----------



## concertjunkie (Jul 27, 2014)

Canada, you lucky sons of bitches..!
I'm super stoked to see where these guys are going with the new album, this is quality song writing and musicianship


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 12, 2014)

New track from the upcoming album

https://soundcloud.com/eone-music/bci-the-great-mistake


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sounds sick. I'm looking forward to hearing a full length from them.


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 13, 2014)

Heard it yesterday, giggled like a japanese little girl. Can't wait for these guys to come to Germany. Every single time I've recommended them to someone they get hooked.

That being said, I found the new song good, but just good. It's missing the kick in the nuts that the EP has all over in my ignorant opinion. But it's hands down better than a lot of sh!t coming out, so I'll wait until it's released here to buy it.


----------



## anomynous (Aug 13, 2014)

AliceLG said:


> That being said, I found the new song good, but just good. It's missing the kick in the nuts that the EP has all over in my ignorant opinion. But it's hands down better than a lot of sh!t coming out, so I'll wait until it's released here to buy it.



All of this is correct, but the song could grow on me, or be better in context.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm playing with these guys in Queens, NY in september with Rivers of Nihil. Pretty pumped lol


----------



## The Hiryuu (Aug 13, 2014)

I might have to give them another shot. I didn't really like the one song I heard, but if they're as diverse as people in this thread are saying, I may like others.


----------



## crg123 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ya these guys are awesome haha


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 13, 2014)

New soon is aight. Will wait until the album is out to fully judge, I'm just gonna have to be careful about setting my expectations too high after being disappointed by Fallujah already.


----------



## Thorerges (Aug 13, 2014)

To be honest, I didn't like the new song as much as I'd hoped, at least in comparison to the EP. Let me say, I love BCI, but in comparison to the EP, this isn't really as good as I was hoping A couple of reasons for this:

1. Generic riffs:

Sure, it'll get you pumped, but BCI have actually written a ton of gnarly riffs in the past - sure we only have a few songs to go by, but the one thing that stuck out was how heavy and authentic it sounded. This kind of sounded like something straight off a Behemoth record with some very generic metal-core type riffing in the middle. 

2. Andys vocals:

Andy Thomas can sing incredibly, Song of The Crippled Bull had some sick clean singing. What on earth is going on here? Sure, it sounds good and stuff but where is the power? I hope the upcoming songs showcase a lot more of his clean singing. 

All in all, I bought the track and pre-ordered the album. I am still pretty excited about it, but I am really expecting more. I understand the band had pressure to write fast, and they churned out this album kind of quickly - I just hope the addition of new members doesn't upset the songwriting.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 13, 2014)

gawd damn i love these guys. bought the EP when i first saw this thread last year, been bumping it since. heard the new tuneski, and im even more excite for the album. 
now if only these guys would tour with Allagaeon......


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Aug 14, 2014)

I just put on the EP when I saw this thread pop up. I think It Djents on Facebook shared these guys recently? Anyway, my first time listening. This is so neat!


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Aug 14, 2014)

Damn I've been seeing their name everywhere lately so I checked them out last night with my 2 other buddies and holy crap we were floored amazing band. That chorus at the end of the song of the crippled bull is so freaking catchy and haunting!


----------



## WiseSplinter (Aug 20, 2014)

This stuff is awesome, wow.
Thanks OP!


----------



## Thorerges (Sep 15, 2014)

new video coming out soon:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8i18-W7pNA&feature=youtu.be

The single will be available tomorrow. It will be amazing.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 16, 2014)

New single.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/eone-music/black-crown-initiate-withering-waves[/SC]

Its retarded how good Jesse is at drums.


----------



## gfactor (Sep 16, 2014)

These guys sound huge!


----------



## mikelink (Sep 16, 2014)

yeah this is awesome!


----------



## Thorerges (Sep 16, 2014)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> New single.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/eone-music/black-crown-initiate-withering-waves[/SC]
> 
> Its retarded how good Jesse is at drums.



I feel the drums are mixed way, way too loud in the mix. Also, Thomas' vocals are mixed far too low.


----------



## _RH_ (Sep 26, 2014)

Official release is within a week! I'm not sure that this album tops Crippled Bull, but time will tell!


----------



## Thorerges (Sep 26, 2014)

No it does not, The EP was unbelievably consistent and good. Also, Andys vocals seem completely drowned out on this record, something I am not a huge fan of. His vocals sounded much nicer on the last record.


----------



## tian (Sep 26, 2014)

Thorerges said:


> No it does not, The EP was unbelievably consistent and good. Also, Andys vocals seem completely drowned out on this record, something I am not a huge fan of. His vocals sounded much nicer on the last record.


Bums me out to say it, but I agree completely. The album certainly has its "oh, cool.." moments but as a whole it's nowhere near as consistently mind-blowing as the EP was. Certainly a good record but probably not enough to make my top 10 of the year which I assumed it'd be a shoe-in for.


----------



## Thorerges (Sep 26, 2014)

tian said:


> Bums me out to say it, but I agree completely. The album certainly has its "oh, cool.." moments but as a whole it's nowhere near as consistently mind-blowing as the EP was. Certainly a good record but probably not enough to make my top 10 of the year which I assumed it'd be a shoe-in for.



Yea man. Did you hear the frontmans growls? They're like, weak. The first couple of songs had some great moments - but a lot of those riffs are like, out of place and unmoving.

It took Andy about 2 years to write the EP, I think this was written a lot faster.


----------



## anomynous (Sep 27, 2014)

It also doesn't help Andy has that autotune-eque effect on his vocals most of the album. The EP proves he can sing. The "untouched" parts on the album prove he can sing. I don't know why that effect's on most of his vocals.


----------



## rainbowbrite (Sep 27, 2014)

fawk


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 27, 2014)

Pre-orders shipped


----------



## metaldoggie (Sep 27, 2014)

Yup....looking forwrd to getting thisin the mail soon.
Ive loved the 2 tracks ive heard so far.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 27, 2014)

You guys, any tabs for BCI?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 27, 2014)

They mentioned these guys kicking ass on the metal sucks podcast.


----------



## Thorerges (Sep 29, 2014)

Just to let everyone know. I am listening to the new BCI record, so far so good.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 30, 2014)

Checked them out today, definitely liked their new album. Haven't heard the previous EP yet.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Sep 30, 2014)

wow how did i miss on that. and for so long? do i live under a rock?


----------



## Thorerges (Sep 30, 2014)

The Omega Cluster said:


> wow how did i miss on that. and for so long? do i live under a rock?



They just released their debut LP. EP came out a year ago, pretty insane.


----------



## Thorerges (Sep 30, 2014)

JD27 said:


> Checked them out today, definitely liked their new album. Haven't heard the previous EP yet.



IMO the EP >>> the new album.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Sep 30, 2014)

Just bought both. Havent listened yet.


----------



## AliceLG (Oct 1, 2014)

Just listened to the album on my commute. It is veeeeeeery good. A solid record with very good songs and very interesting moments throughout. As I had hoped, the singles they released, while being good songs, are the weakest and that is a good thing. So far I'm impressed with The Human Lie Manifest, To The Eye That Leads You and Shape's Collapse. Linear is a very good closer, reminded me a little of Dimmu Borgir's Perfection or Vanity from Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia. After all the pounding my ears took this upbeat short song was very welcome.

Song of the Crippled Bull is a tough act to follow and Wreckage goes in a different direction. Hoping for a Crippled Bull Pt. 2 XL 70-minute opus was kind of wishful thinking, but I'm sure BCI can manage that sometime in the future. Just give Andy Thomas 3-5 years to write the damn thing


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 1, 2014)

I would have bought the album no matter what for these guys. I'm super happy that they delivered a great album that I actually want to listen to haha.


----------



## JD27 (Oct 1, 2014)

[SC][/SC]


Thorerges said:


> IMO the EP >>> the new album.




Got them both now, the EP is really good. I'm plenty happy with the new album as well though. Interested to see what they do in the future.


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 2, 2014)

AliceLG said:


> Just listened to the album on my commute. It is veeeeeeery good. A solid record with very good songs and very interesting moments throughout. As I had hoped, the singles they released, while being good songs, are the weakest and that is a good thing. So far I'm impressed with The Human Lie Manifest, To The Eye That Leads You and Shape's Collapse. Linear is a very good closer, reminded me a little of Dimmu Borgir's Perfection or Vanity from Puritanical Euphoric Misanthropia. After all the pounding my ears took this upbeat short song was very welcome.
> 
> Song of the Crippled Bull is a tough act to follow and Wreckage goes in a different direction. Hoping for a Crippled Bull Pt. 2 XL 70-minute opus was kind of wishful thinking, but I'm sure BCI can manage that sometime in the future. Just give Andy Thomas 3-5 years to write the damn thing



Yea I figured Andy needs some more time. I was extremely happy with the EP and felt the tech death aspects of the new record weren't great. but I am still a fan.


----------



## metaldoggie (Oct 2, 2014)

Great album. 
Probably going to see them and Rivers of Nihil in Boston in December \m/


----------



## jerm (Oct 2, 2014)

This stuff is awesome!


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 2, 2014)

New video. Pretty cool, but the whole "wind swept shores" thing is kind of undecut by the hotel in the background.


----------



## tian (Oct 3, 2014)

After several more listens my opinion is still pretty much the same. 'Song of the Crippled Bull' was solid because it was progressive without musically treading water like so many bands do but that's what exactly happened on the full length. Hopefully now that their debut is out of the way they'll sit down and spend the time to write something that lives up to the ridiculously over zealous expectations brought on by the EP haha.


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 4, 2014)

I felt the album was too technical and missing out on the melodies the ep had.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Oct 4, 2014)

The full length is a solid death metal album. The EP was something really special. Its a little hard to put it into words, but it just tickled ALL the metal bones in my body. The album is good. No doubt about that. It just didnt have the same magic.

The rush of having finally made it and wanting to put something out may have been a large factor. I'm with tian a couple posts before me. Lets hope that now they're established that they will make our faces explode again like they did with the EP


----------



## Cyn__Theia (Oct 5, 2014)

I bought the album immediately after hearing _Withering Waves_ and I really enjoy it; I've listened to it in entirety at least once a day since release. When I had first listened to the EP, it was during a period where it got lost among all the other newer stuff that I had been listening to at the time and I remember thinking it was great but that I wanted to see where the band would go. 

After listening to it again lately, I must say that the EP and the album each have their own distinctive feels to them, but I really feel where the EP draws back, the album makes up for, and reverse for the album; where the album draws back, the material on the EP makes up for.

The lyrics to _Withering Waves_, though...
This might be a bit too honest but, damn, they seriously sing of a substantial concern that I've had as of late. I haven't connected to lyrics so quickly and strongly in this way in some time, especially for something of this style.


----------



## Nmaster (Oct 5, 2014)

Took me a few listens to really get into it, but now I am really enjoying this album. This band is definitely as some have said, "a breath of fresh air." These guys have a unique style and sound and I dig it a lot.

Also, them on tour with Rivers of Nihil is pretty freakin' rad.


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 5, 2014)

Listened to the whole thing today again. "Purge" and "Linear" are definitely standout tracks for me. I just enjoy Andys voice a lot, he really knows how to sing. 

A couple of tracks in the middle bugged me and really had no use being on the record.


----------



## chewpac (Feb 27, 2015)

i'm going to bump this thread up because i just found these guys. holy $#!*. these two records are beastly. 

really really excellent stuff. there's enough beauty with the aggression, too. it really keeps things interesting. people keep throwing the "opeth" tag around with these two records, and i guess i get it. there are some qualities that opeth's early and middle records had that i can see in BCI's stuff. 

to me, it's refreshing and i like the sound much more than other stuff that's similarly heavy. 

great great stuff.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 4, 2015)

New playthrough vid!


----------



## The Omega Cluster (May 4, 2015)

Hey. I opened for them about a month ago. It was a blast, they are insanely talented and tight live, and they are great guys too, after the show was over we went out to take a beer and they were real fun dudes!


----------



## vilk (May 4, 2015)

I find myself pretty disappointed by the LP, but I think it's the fault of the EP for being too impressive.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 4, 2015)

The Omega Cluster said:


> Hey. I opened for them about a month ago. It was a blast, they are insanely talented and tight live, and they are great guys too, after the show was over we went out to take a beer and they were real fun dudes!



I went to James' birthday party and they were all there. They did a spontaneous drunken death metal happy birthday song. They are some seriously fun guys.


----------



## Thorerges (May 5, 2015)

vilk said:


> I find myself pretty disappointed by the LP, but I think it's the fault of the EP for being too impressive.



I really loved the EP, but I would agree the LP was pretty disappointing. Still great players though.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 23, 2015)




----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 11, 2015)

My band Conqbine is playing with BCI! If any of you are in DE, come check it out! It should be a good time.

https://www.facebook.com/events/717994211661640/

https://conqbine.bandcamp.com/album/let-them-die


----------



## anomynous (May 2, 2016)

01. *For Red Cloud*
02. *Sorrowpsalm*
03. *Again*
04. *Belie The Machine*
05. *Selves We Cannot Forgive*
06. *Transmit To Disconnect*
07. *Matriarch*
08. *Vicious Lives*



Also of note: it looks like Rik is out of the band. They did one tour as a four piece, and are now doing Metal Alliance with Wes Hauch "filling in" while hinting it's more than that on FB.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 3, 2016)

Rik left the band because he had gotten married and bought a house. The touring life just didn't suit him. Cant blame him for taking the safe route.


----------



## AliceLG (May 3, 2016)

My body is ready, this album can't come any sooner.


----------



## anomynous (May 3, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Rik left the band because he had gotten married and bought a house. The touring life just didn't suit him. Cant blame him for taking the safe route.



Figured, can't blame him. It's just weird when bands say nothing about it.


----------



## JD27 (May 5, 2016)

First song is out!

Exclusive Track Premiere: Black Crown Initiate, "For Red Cloud" | MetalSucks


----------



## Thorerges (May 6, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Rik left the band because he had gotten married and bought a house. The touring life just didn't suit him. Cant blame him for taking the safe route.



Holy ...., Rik left? I did not know that - they never released any media on this. So Wes Hauch is joining for real?


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (May 6, 2016)

New song "For Red Cloud" is great. It's terrifying, they're getting really good at the whole uncomfortable-nihilist theme thing. Guitar solo was killer. I can't wait for this!!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 6, 2016)

New song didn't do anything for me, think I'll check out the album when it's out but otherwise I've lost almost all interest in this band. It's a huge shame too because Song of the Crippled Bull is killer, but The Wreckage of Stars was really meh to me aside from the title track.

Also, was it just me or was the bass not loud enough in the mix? With that talented of a bassist, I feel like he should be shown off more. The tone they had on Song of the Crippled Bull they absolutely nailed; the title track is some of the tightest riffing I've ever heard and raises the hair on the back of my neck every time it kicks in.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 6, 2016)

Thorerges said:


> Holy ...., Rik left? I did not know that - they never released any media on this. So Wes Hauch is joining for real?



Last time I talked to them it seemed like Wes wanted to join. It was about the time The Faceless was trying to steal James away from BCI, but he declined because Keene is notoriously difficult to work with.


----------



## Thorerges (May 6, 2016)

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> New song "For Red Cloud" is great. It's terrifying, they're getting really good at the whole uncomfortable-nihilist theme thing. Guitar solo was killer. I can't wait for this!!



Yea, Wreckage of Stars was Nietzsche inspired.


----------



## Thorerges (May 6, 2016)

BlackMastodon said:


> New song didn't do anything for me, think I'll check out the album when it's out but otherwise I've lost almost all interest in this band. It's a huge shame too because Song of the Crippled Bull is killer, but The Wreckage of Stars was really meh to me aside from the title track.
> 
> Also, was it just me or was the bass not loud enough in the mix? With that talented of a bassist, I feel like he should be shown off more. The tone they had on Song of the Crippled Bull they absolutely nailed; the title track is some of the tightest riffing I've ever heard and raises the hair on the back of my neck every time it kicks in.



I agree, they settled for more predictable death metal stuff, the EP was just too epic even for their own good.


----------



## Thorerges (May 6, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Last time I talked to them it seemed like Wes wanted to join. It was about the time The Faceless was trying to steal James away from BCI, but he declined because Keene is notoriously difficult to work with.



I honestly don't know how The Faceless will continue to function as a fulltime band if they release an album every four years. Not to mention, a lot of the musicians just decide to drop right in the middle of tour cause they get so sick of being bossed around (just inference). 

Good for James, The Faceless might seem the most established (and probably lucrative) offer, but I think with their current work ethic, BCI is going to become one of the biggest bands in the scene.


----------



## Sikthness (May 7, 2016)

lets take a brief moment to remember how awesome Song of the Crippled Bull was.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (May 7, 2016)

I really like all of their stuff and I think that their EP was pretty much flawless while the album did have some meh tracks, but then again the EP was written when they were a 3 piece and (I think) Andy pretty much wrote everything. The album seems more like a band effort, which I'm fine with. One can't deny that they're really trying to make some good music and they're going to get even bigger and bigger in this scene.

It's much harder to write a perfect ten track album than a perfect four track EP.


----------



## anomynous (May 7, 2016)

Sikthness said:


> lets take a brief moment to remember how awesome Song of the Crippled Bull was.



Greatest EP of all time


----------



## Thorerges (May 7, 2016)

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> I really like all of their stuff and I think that their EP was pretty much flawless while the album did have some meh tracks, but then again the EP was written when they were a 3 piece and (I think) Andy pretty much wrote everything. The album seems more like a band effort, which I'm fine with. One can't deny that they're really trying to make some good music and they're going to get even bigger and bigger in this scene.
> 
> It's much harder to write a perfect ten track album than a perfect four track EP.



Thats true, I can imagine they're also under a lot of pressure to release material immediately, and maybe they're compromising songwriting quality.


----------



## philkilla (May 27, 2016)

Saw Black Crown in hotlanta tonight.

First of all I noticed 
a guy walking around with a guitar similar to mine (the banshee elite pro) and realized it was Wes.

After telling him I was a fan of his work he relayed to me that he is indeed, no longer in faceless 

However, after watching him play with black crown it is a blessing I'd say.

They were fantastic. Unfortunately they only played four songs, one of which was their new single which ABSOLUTELY CRUSHED...I honestly am still in awe of how heavy that was live and can't help but anticipate the rest of the album. They put on a great show.

It's a real shame they were followed by the acacia strain, who proceeded to go through a 45 minute set of breakdown after breakdown after breakdown.

TL;DR, Black crown killed it, Wes is cool, Acacia Strain....not so much.


----------



## anomynous (May 27, 2016)

philkilla said:


> Saw Black Crown in hotlanta tonight.
> 
> First of all I noticed
> a guy walking around with a guitar similar to mine (the banshee elite pro) and realized it was Wes.
> ...



He hasn't been in the band for well over two years


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 8, 2016)

Badda bing

BLACK CROWN INITIATE's New Song "Selves We Cannot Forgive" Sounds Like Its Mellow/Heavy Debut EP - Metal Injection


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 8, 2016)

That is an awesome track. I love the clean vocals in the beginning. I'm listening on my work computer, so it takes away from the heavy, which I'm sure is awesome as well.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 9, 2016)

Welp, sh*t.

Now I am gonna have to check out this album. Just when i think I'm out, they pull me back in.  I just wish their more-death-metal songs were more interesting to me. They have a ridiculous amount of talent between them, I can't deny that, I just love their melodic sections so much more than the heavier.

Even on sh*tty headphones this sounds great.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 22, 2016)

The new album is out today. I dig it, lot of clean guitar parts too.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Triple7 (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm surprised there isn't more talk about this album...it's really freaking good.


----------



## Thorerges (Jul 25, 2016)

What does everyone think of the album thus far? I wrote two reviews (on the archives) for the last two black crown initiate album. 

I'm finding it pretty hard to enjoy the distortion on this record - it sounds far too muted. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Thorerges (Jul 25, 2016)

BlackMastodon said:


> I just wish their more-death-metal songs were more interesting to me. They have a ridiculous amount of talent between them, I can't deny that, I just love their melodic sections so much more than the heavier.\



I actually have that exact same problem. These guys don't write riffs the way Opeth or Behemoth wrote metal riffs. A lot of it is very tame stuff. It's not until they mix things up that they shine, but even then the production just sounds off. For an 8 string death metal record, sure doesn't sound as heavy as Crippled Bull did.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 25, 2016)

They're just using less distortion which is never a bad thing if you ask me. The new album is an improvement over Wreckage of Stars with the band expanding their musicial scope and really writing what they want. Its good sh!t.


----------



## CGrant109 (Jul 25, 2016)

As a fellow bassist, I am really digging what their bassist is doing on the album. Lotsa awesome tapping grooves and tasteful spots throughout the album.


----------



## AliceLG (Jul 26, 2016)

I need to give it another spin. I like the album, I think it's more cohesive than WoS and their proggy side is back in full. That being said, I find that it lacks jaw-dropping memorable riffs (Intro/Verses from The Fractured One or Every Single Riff from the EP) but that's only on one listening.


----------



## anomynous (Jul 26, 2016)

Next album should be something special with Wes actually writing for it. The only thing he has on this album is the "Again" solo, because he joined after the album was (basically) done.


----------



## mikah912 (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm bummed about the technical issues with songs cutting off on the record.

It's disappeared from Google Play altogether. The iTunes version is still buyable, but has the same tech issues. There are no streams of it anywhere. I got musical blue balls for it.

I know I could buy the CD, but I don't really bother with physical media much anymore. I'd happily buy it from them right now if they had it on their Bandcamp, but they don't have it there either.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 26, 2016)

CGrant109 said:


> As a fellow bassist, I am really digging what their bassist is doing on the album. Lotsa awesome tapping grooves and tasteful spots throughout the album.



Nick Shaw is incredible. His bass tone and riffs blew me away on the EP. One of the most disappointing things about Wreckage of Stars for me was how his bass work took a backseat in the mix.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 26, 2016)

mikah912 said:


> It's disappeared from Google Play altogether. The iTunes version is still buyable, but has the same tech issues. There are no streams of it anywhere.



How do you know it has problems? None of the reviews mention it...


----------



## mikah912 (Jul 26, 2016)

ArtDecade said:


> How do you know it has problems? None of the reviews mention it...



From their FB (July 23):

"To all our digital album purchasing fans, we have been made aware of the multiple issues with your downloads, and are working to get it fixed as quickly as we can! Thank you for your support!"


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 26, 2016)

Its so strange that the reviewers didn't mention anything. I hope they get this up on Bandcamp soon. I am not going to get it from iTunes and have to deal with them if its not right.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 26, 2016)

Gear


----------



## JD27 (Jul 26, 2016)

mikah912 said:


> I'm bummed about the technical issues with songs cutting off on the record.
> 
> It's disappeared from Google Play altogether. The iTunes version is still buyable, but has the same tech issues. There are no streams of it anywhere. I got musical blue balls for it.
> 
> I know I could buy the CD, but I don't really bother with physical media much anymore. I'd happily buy it from them right now if they had it on their Bandcamp, but they don't have it there either.



I bought the CD from Amazon and it had a digital copy as well. I was wondering why songs would just stop, thought it was just me.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Jul 26, 2016)

I just listened through this album and I enjoyed it quite a bit. I agree that it doesn't have as memorable signature riffs and aside from Transmit to Disconnect none of the songs are remotely fast. That being said I think that every single song on this album feels distinct and the slow, depressing, heavy feel they're building on is absolutely great here. The singing and growling has grown even better.

I'm mildly bummed it wasn't as headbang-inducing as the EP and TWOS but it's full of great songs to add to the repertoire. If they're doing what they like more power to them because I honestly like everything they've written so far.


----------



## SD83 (Jul 27, 2016)

How did I miss them until now? This is great...


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 27, 2016)

The new CD is on sale at Best Buy locations for $8.99 USD. And its awesome. I grabbed it last night!


----------



## Thorerges (Jul 27, 2016)

"Again" and "Transmit To Disconnect" are my favorites so far.

Anyone think "Again" sounds like a Mastodon tribute?


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 27, 2016)

Saw them in Cleveland last night..They killed it
Setlist:

A Great Mistake (w/ new solo by Wes)
The Fractured One
For Red Cloud
Selves We Cannot Forgive
Purge
Stench of the Iron Age

Will definitely see them everytime they come through


----------



## Thorerges (Jul 27, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> They're just using less distortion which is never a bad thing if you ask me. The new album is an improvement over Wreckage of Stars with the band expanding their musicial scope and really writing what they want. Its good sh!t.



I don't know if they're using less distortion, but the production is a lot less compressed.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Jul 30, 2016)

Sikthness said:


> Saw them in Cleveland last night..They killed it
> Setlist:
> 
> A Great Mistake (w/ new solo by Wes)
> ...



I saw them last night in NYC, came here to post their set it was the same as this one haha. They killed it, as did every band of the night. Wish they had played Song of the Crippled Bull too.


----------



## Splenetic (Jul 31, 2016)

Holy ....ing ....balls....This is KILLER.


----------



## Sikthness (Jul 31, 2016)

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> I saw them last night in NYC, came here to post their set it was the same as this one haha. They killed it, as did every band of the night. Wish they had played Song of the Crippled Bull too.



yeah me too man. I checked the setlist before I went to the show and two days prior they had "song of the crippled bull" as the last song instead of Stench, I was sorta hoping they played the entire SotCB as the closer. That'd be epic. But they were great live, can't wait to see them again,


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 17, 2016)

So after listening to the new album all the way through I can confidently say that this is way better than Wreckage of Stars. Aside from a few songs that aren't that interesting, the melodic parts in this one are so damn good. Definitely going to be picking this one up, and glad to have faith in this band again.


----------

